# Pirates of the Caribbean - soundtrack CD



## dadgonemad (Oct 4, 2005)

Like many other haunters, I'm going for a pirate theme this year. I just found out that my uncle knows a guy who built an entire Pirate-themed attraction that isn't wanted anymore at its current location. I'm hoping to acquire some props that he may not want or be able to store. Score!! 

Anyhow, instead of using Midnight Syndicate like last year, I was thinking about using the new Pirates of the Caribbean movie's soundtrack. I listened to the samples on Amazon.com and most of the tracks sound usable.

Has anyone heard the entire thing? I want to keep a spooky atmosphere, but skew it pirate-y. Thoughts? I haven't even seen the movie yet, and I'm already inspired!

Thanks, 
DGM


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

I actually bought it. Not exactly spooky per say, but it does want to make you swash your buckle and get a raiding.


----------



## o_1281 (Feb 21, 2006)

Pop in that cd and hit the high way at night. youll find yourself doing 100 and passing cars left and right


----------

